# 1st Fattie with Qview



## rdknb (Mar 6, 2010)

Getting everything ready



Thanks to the sticky on how to roll



All rolled



Bacon Weaved, this part had me a bit worried



Weave came out better then I expected again thanks to the forum for the help



All Done



Breakfast



The fattie's were sharp cheese and mozzarella cheese, and hash browns.  Next time I will put in more filling, but they came out great

Thank you for looking


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice looking fatty's. I love eathing them with breakfast as well.


----------



## csmith2884 (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice weave on that...great job
 Sure it will be the first of many to come


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like a great breakfast!  Better than my 100 calorie bagel and water


----------



## werdwolf (Mar 6, 2010)

I concur, nice looking first fattie.  Certainly better than my breakfast; protein drink.


----------



## red stick bbq (Mar 6, 2010)

Breakfast fattie with eggs...mmm, mmm, mm.


----------



## bigolboysbbq (Mar 7, 2010)

Man that looks great man good work going to do my first fattie tomorrow hope mine comes out as well as that did.


----------



## smokyjoe (Mar 7, 2010)

forgive me but I'm from idaho and I've never seen this... this looks awesome how's it made?how long to smoke?


----------



## treegje (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks great! Nice job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## jjwdiver (Mar 7, 2010)

Great looking Fatty there!  These are so easy to put together and the various ingredients are only limited to the imagination.

Smokeyjoe...do a search for Fatty or go to the fatty section of the forum and there are step-by-step instructions on how-to.  When you do it, take lots of qview and show us your results!


----------

